# HED Jet 60



## spinacci (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi,

Just wondering if anyone had any experience with the HED Jet 60. I couldn't find any reviews in the review section. I'm hoping to use these wheels as a race set wheels on my Soloist Team. They're under $1k which is good on my budget right now. Wish I could get 404's though.

thanks!


----------



## stussy1035 (Dec 4, 2005)

I have not really seen the new Jet 60, but saw an older pair of Jet 90. The fairing on the JET 90 look sor of cheap, it is a very thin layer of carbon fiber to give it aerodynamics. It was so thin that I could easily squeeze the fairing. I think the HED Alps would be good to look into. They have a rim depth of 50mm, but the rim is structual, and not just a fairing like hte JET 60. Have not looking into them to much but I think the HED Alps might be a better wheel, it says it is stronger and probably have more lateral stiffness due the the rim, they are also lighter too which helps out in racing. Also when searching online it looks like you can get a pair for right unger $1000. 

Also to keep in mind is that the drag numbers of the wheels on HED website can not be all compared to eachother as the wheels were tested at different times and in different wind tunnels which makes a difference. I know this for a fact because I ran into the same problem when looking that the JET 90, HED H3 and Stinger 90 aero data and this is what I was told by them. You might want to e-mail HED to see if any wheels can be compared to the JET 60 or the Alps. I noticed that the drag for the Alps was lower then the JET 60 which is a little confusing since the Alps has a 50mm rim depth and the JET 60 have a 60mm rim depth so the JET 60 should be more aero.

You also might want to check out zipp website. On there home page on the bottom right have have some links to aero wheel that were performed by tour magazine. This also has some info and data on other wheels that you can also look into.


----------



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

*I have a Jet60.*

I bought a Hed Jet60 rear a couple of years ago. It's a fairing bonded to an aluminum rim. They are relatively heavy compared to similar depth rims, but not as expensive. The newer models may be lighter. I use mine with a Hed3 and I don't notice crosswind issues like most folks. I weigh about 200lbs and the wheel is as true as day one. Don't believe all the hype on aero wheels though. Hed vs. Zipp vs. Reynolds vs. etc etc. Train hard and get the engine fast, the wheels will make only a slight difference.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

spinacci said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone had any experience with the HED Jet 60. I couldn't find any reviews in the review section. I'm hoping to use these wheels as a race set wheels on my Soloist Team. They're under $1k which is good on my budget right now. Wish I could get 404's though.
> 
> thanks!


will whells not UCI approved be allowed in american races?


----------

